# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  MRT key 3.32 2019-9-30

## ghezal

اخر تحديث بتاريخ MRT key 3.32 2019-9-30   
الجديد 
دعم سحب و تفلايش هواتف oppo التى تحمل معالجات MTK 6771 و MTK 6763 و اضافة دعم Unlock لمجموعة جديد من هواتف VIVO  
New Update OPPO Support MTK 6771 &MTK 6763 write flash
you can select A3 R15 A73 A83 A1...for write flash mobile
You can download OPPO Flash file form here :  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
New update support VIVO Z5 & U3X Unlock...
DOWNLOAD LINK روابط تحميل التحديث  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  /B]

----------


## mohamed73

_مشكور عالمتابعة اخي الكريم_

----------

